# Before you need them.



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We all have our regular vets close to home, but who has done research on other ones?
I bring this up for two reasons. One because many of us travel with our dogs and need to know vets in other states or cities than we live. Two because sometimes your dog may need more than a regular vet can provide, and how soon they are correctly diagnosed can mean the difference between life and death.
I know exactly where the nearest emergency vet is to my house and hunting leases with phone numbers in my phone.
I also keep a copy in my truck. The emergency vet may just be to stabilize the dog enough so I can transport it to a full blown State of the Art Animal Hospital. These places are for when time matters and money doesn't. Not where you would take a dog for a problem your regular vet could easily handle. Next veterinary colleges have ERs and surgical hospitals. Its good to talk to them and know their procedures for admitting a sick/injured dog before you need it.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I have the names and numbers for our reg vet, the local 24/7 place, and the neurologist (who's in a building with many specialists and 24/7 clinic) all in my phone and these get left with anyone the dogs are left with. I also have emergency place closest to where we're from since we travel back frequently and my boyf's brother had to look it up on thanksgiving one day when he was back there with wife and dog who impaled itself with an iron rod upon exiting the vehicle. Darn weims are as crazy as our Vs.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Great advice!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Good suggestion. I'm glad someone else thinks like we do!

We have a small weekend cabin on 34 acres about 45 minutes from our home. We have the names, numbers, directions, etc to the 2 closest vets and the closest emergency vet (as well as the ER for the human animals!). 

I included directions because in an emergency, I don't want to be fumbling around looking for a route - I want it all written out for me. Though I have never visited them, I have spoken to them to see if they will come in in the evening or on weekends (they will).

I hope we never need them!


----------



## KKvizslamom (Jun 25, 2012)

Currently entering phone numbers in my area into my phone. Thats a great idea to have them handy and share them with the doggie sitter. Thank you!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hadn't thought about entering the emergency vet phone numbers into my phone - thanks for the tip!


----------

